# Lined Shower Cubicals



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

I notice the new Swift vans have lined shower cubicals. I wonder if this is just a sales gimmick or has it been necessary to prevent moisture getting into the walls? Do Swift know something we don't!
Hmmm G


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Lined shower cubicles are not new, in fact many of the continentals have had them for years. There are good and bad points. They prevent water or dampness from the shower getting to the wall of the MH, but they also prevent access for a damp check in the one area where you would logically expect damp. So your MH could be rotting away and you would not know it.
Gerry


----------

